# 2014 MERCURY ELPT MOTOR AND CONTROLS



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*I HAVE A 2014 MERCURY 90ELPT MOTOR WITH CONTROLS ONLY 137.4 HOURS ON IT FOR 6250.00 CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140*


----------

